# Pak Sau Basketball



## chinaboxer (Dec 18, 2009)

Today&#8217;s video deals with the many different ways to utilize the Pak Sau movement and how to practice it with a partner or with a basketball!
 Hawkins Cheung likes using basketball as a way to explain certain concepts and movements. 

I wanted to share one of his analogies with everyone today to help develop a good Pak Sau to stop an opponents low groin kick and continue to &#8220;medium range&#8221;.

practicing this way will also improve your understanding of the pak movements in your siu nim tau form and teach you how it should &#8220;feel&#8221; when performing the action during practice.

dribbling a basketball while adhering to the concepts and principles that i keep repeating will help you to realize how  the pak sau should &#8220;feel&#8221;, instead of just knowing what the pak sau should &#8220;look&#8221; like.

this reminds me of the scene in &#8220;Enter the Dragon&#8221; where Bruce Lee approaches his student after a side kick, Bruce Lee says &#8220;how did it feel to you?&#8221;, the student replies, &#8220;let me think&#8221;. That&#8217;s when Bruce Lee slaps him on top of his head and says, &#8220;don&#8217;t think&#8230;feeeel!&#8221;

how a movement should &#8220;feel&#8221; is one of the hardest challenges of an instructor to teach their students. i hope you enjoy and grow from this video.

http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/12/18/pak-sau-basketball/


----------



## dosk3n (Dec 18, 2009)

Another great video, thank you.


----------



## LoneSamurai (Dec 15, 2010)

I remember when i first saw this video Jin, it really helped me understand how to use that motion and that power when fighting or practising, ive been watching your vids for 2 years now, they`ve really helped, cause sometimes my sifu talks metaphors and i dont understand lol, keep up the great work mate.
-------------------------------
Tomas
Aussie-Chlean Martial Artist
Power comes from where you stand


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 15, 2010)

A sihing of mine- who is truly exceptional in his wing chun- could spike a volleyball down peoples throats on the other side of the net. His pak sao surely helped. His son went on to be on the US Volleyball team but did not pursue wing chun.
My wife's nephew who grew up in my home and learned some wing chun including pak sao
used the motion for controlling opponents elbows in wrestling. He went on to be the highest seeded high school wrestler in wrestling crazy Oklahoma...when he lived there for a while.

China boxer -thanks for the video on pak sao and basketball.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Asmo (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for the video.


----------



## geezer (Dec 19, 2010)

The basketball analogy isn't especially helpful to me since I'm not a basketball player or fan, but I'm sure it could be helpful to many students. I did note that when Jin applies the "pak sau" ...although it seemed more like a _gum sau_... against a front kick he did it with a _withdrawing or retreating step_ and then bounced back in towards his opponent. This is a very different approach than we take in this situation. Usually _we move forward_ using our lead leg, to deflect the kick as we close. If that kind of linear front-kick gets past or over our leg deflection, a lead hand "guat-sau" or wiping block sweeps the kick aside as we continue to close and attack. The closest looking thing to a pak sau we would possibly use against a kick would be the jark-sun gum sau (turning gum sau) from chum kiu, perhaps against a round kick, but it is applied further up the leg on the thigh. You don't want your hand to meet any kick where it is strongest. Still, it's always enlightening to see how other folks approach things.


----------

